# Cats - what are your views on.....



## Doris68 (18 August 2015)

....veteran diets for cats aged 10?  We have two cats, brother and and sister and have had them since they were kittens.  They are both very fit and well and don't carry excess weight.  They are fed James Wellbeloved Ocean Fish.  Anyway, I wondered what your thoughts are on changing to a Veteran food?  If it ain't broke don't fix it, springs to mind but I'd be interested to hear what you think!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cava14una (18 August 2015)

My Siamese lived to 16 and never had a veteran diet. My grandmother's cat (That's a game isn't it?) was 21 when she died Kitekat all her life.

If what you are feeding your cats suits them fine. If you are asking for comments on what you are feeding I would go over to a wet cat food rather than dry.

Saying that my Siamese had dry as a part of her diet and was fine but now the thinking is that all dry isn't the best for cats

HTH


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 August 2015)

No, they are to stop cats getting overweight, not for active cats, both mine lost weight when they were on it.


----------



## twiggy2 (18 August 2015)

most of them will contain a joint supplement at the very least but I am in the 'if it aint broke' camp,,, my dogs were PTS at 15 and 17yrs old and always had a bog standard dog food


----------



## ecb89 (19 August 2015)

My cat is 14. She's always been fed on either whiskers or felix pouches and some veteran dry food think it's go cat. 
She has no health issues apart from a slightly arthritic elbow joint but that is due to being bitten by an evil bengal and the joint got infected.


----------



## bobble (19 August 2015)

My cats were just fed normal tins and pouches and lived to 23, 22 and 18 all healthy till old age caught up with them (thyroid), current ones are mere babes at 3 and 4 years old.


----------



## Doris68 (19 August 2015)

Thanks!  The general view is like I thought.  Just to say that the cats did have wet food, but all they did was lick off the gravy/jelly and leave the rest!  They do have tuna (in spring water!) now and again and also chicken/beef/lamb bits and pieces, some raw, some not.  Bobble, that's amazing that your cats have reached such great ages - well done you!


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2015)

I don't think of 10 as old for a cat.  Most of our cats have lived until 18-20, and haven't shown signs of age until perhaps 16, so I'd only think of giving veteran feed when they seemed like a veteran.


----------

